# Dubiose Gewinnspiele: Über 460 Firmen im Visier



## sascha (2 November 2007)

*Dubiose Gewinnspiele: Über 460 Firmen im Visier*

Immer mehr dubiose Firmen gehen mit Gewinn-Briefen auf die Jagd nach Opfern. Die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg hat jetzt ihre "schwarze Liste" der Abzocker auf den neusten Stand gebracht.

Mal ist es eine Reise, mal ein angeblicher Bargeldgewinn, mal ein Sachpreis: Mit kühnen Versprechen und wilden Behauptungen versuchen dubiose Unternehmen, per Post an potenzielle Kunden zu kommen. "Doch in den Briefen wird gelogen, dass sich die Balken biegen", so die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg wörtlich. Denn letztlich soll immer der angeblich glückliche Gewinner etwas bezahlen, angefangen von „Verwaltungs-Gebühren“ für die angebliche Gewinnübergabe über die Anreisekosten für den „gewonnenen“ Hotelaufenthalt bis hin zu minderwertigen Produkte auf einer Kaffeefahrt. Die Gewinne selbst gebe es dagegen nicht.

*Versteckt im Ausland*

Die Absender der Köderbriefe sitzen fast immer im sicheren Ausland oder verstecken sich  hinter einer Postfachnummer. "Versuche, den Gewinn einzufordern, scheitern daher", so die Hamburger Verbraucherschützer, die nun auf ihre Weise vor den Abzockern warnen: Sie haben die Namen unseriösen Gewinnfirmen in einer "schwarzen Liste" veröffentlicht. Und die wird lang und länger – schon 460 Firmen stehen inzwischen darin.

Die Liste ist im Internet abrufbar.

Wer einen Brief bekommt, in dem ihm ein Gewinn versprochen wird, sollte zunächst einmal einen Blick in die Liste werfen und die Absender vergleichen, raten die Hamburger Experten: "Steht „Ihre“ Firma auch auf der Liste? Dann ab in den Papierkorb mit dem Brief." Gleichzeitig sollten eue Briefkastenfirmen dieser Art gemeldet werden. Auch diese würden dann in die Liste mit aufgenommen - selbst, wenn es sich meist um Scheinfirmen und Fantasienamen handelt.

Um dem Treiben ein Ende zu setzen, hat die Verbraucherzentrale inzwischen mehrere Musterprozesse geführt, Strafanzeigen gestellt, und Verbraucher und ihre Anwälte durch rechtliche Hinweise und eine Urteilsübersicht unterstützt.

Auch einen Tipp für Opfer haben die Hamburger in ihrer aktuellen Mitteilung parat: Einige Verbraucher hätten aufgrund einer Gewinnmitteilung etwas bestellt, die Ware aber nicht bezahlt, sondern Kaufpreis und "Gewinn" miteinander verrechnet. Das sei erlaubt, hätten Gerichte bestätigt. 

Vollständiger Bericht in unseren Nachrichten.

Gruß,

Sascha


----------

